# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database model for veterinary, grooming salon, petshop modeling tips

## alvarezh

Good evening,

I have no background on these topics, only what I have learned from different courses and videos. I want to create a database to handle a veterinary/pet grooming salon. I want to be able to keep track of the sales of product and services and also the purchase of them. I want to also keep track of the payments of the employees and keep track of the payments that are made either from my customers and to my suppliers (model attached).

The descriptions of some of the tables are below:
-Income: Table that registers all transactions that involve a sell or income.
-IncomePayments: Keeps track of the payments made by the clients.
-ServiceItemIncome: This table gives the detail of the services provided for each transaction on the income table.
-ProductItemIncome: This table gives the detail of the products sold for each transaction on the income table.
-Expenditures: Table that registers all transacions that involve a payment or expenditures.
-ExpenditurePayments: Keeps track of the payments made to the suppliers or service providers.
-ServiceItemExpenditures: This table gives detail for the services paid to the suppliers
-ProductItemExpenditure: This table gives the detail for the products that bought and paid to the suppliers.
-Product: Gives the details for each product either sold or bought.
-Services: Gives the details for each service either sold or bought.

Some of the things I am not pretty sure, if it is correct to have two tables that are very similar such as the payments (ExpenditurePayments and IncomePayment) and also (ServiceItemExpenditure and ServiceItemIncome, ProductItemExpenditure and ProductItemIncome).
Another question if it is correct to consider the electricity bills, rent, etc on the same table with concepts for services such a petgrooming, day care? or even laboratory services paid due to outsourcing?
Hopefully you can give me your feedback for the model I am presenting. The intention is to generate this model in access.
thank you very much

----------


## Steve R Jones

Instead of reinventing the wheel that could takes years to do correctly - have you considered looking at veterinary software that is already built?

Here are ten:
https://www.capterra.com/sem-compare...utm_medium=cpc

----------


## alvarezh

thank you very much for your suggestions, I will look at these options, but I would also like to continue learning, so any feedback on my model would be highly appreciated,
have a good evening!

----------

